# Understanding Winning Archery



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I got this book written by the late Al Henderson.. for Christmas from my Family....Along with Core Archery by Larry Wise....WOW!....The book by Al Henderson seems to be packed full of what I need to read, and utilize, to get my head right....Everything is written , and explained, in a "simple as dirt" style, and makes this book easy to read and understand....I just started devouring this book tonight, I'll digest it, and apply what I've gotten from it ASAP....Even though I've not read the book all the way through, what I have read makes me upset because I didn't get this book sooner....Jim


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I too own "Understanding Winning Archery" by Al Henderson. I also have Byron Ferguson's "Become The Arrow" on the way. I think these are definitetly on the must read list for archers. I am also partial to Chuck Adams books including LIke @ Full Draw, Super Slam! and a couple of his Bowhunters Digest 3rd Edition.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Finger_Flinger said:


> I too own "Understanding Winning Archery" by Al Henderson. I also have Byron Ferguson's "Become The Arrow" on the way. I think these are definitetly on the must read list for archers. I am also partial to Chuck Adams books including LIke @ Full Draw, Super Slam! and a couple of his Bowhunters Digest 3rd Edition.


.......I think that an archer can never have too many good books.....I have an old Bowhunter's Bible from the early 70's, Fred Bear is on the cover, shooting a compound, bare-bow, wearing a red plaid wool coat, and of course wearing His trademark Borsalino hat....I love to get it out, and look through it every now and then, just to see how far "WE" have came since then.....And look wistfully at the old black and white pics of Bowhunters, back when hunting with a Bow was done just for the love of Archery, and the challenge of taking an animal with a Bow.....About 10 years ago I divorced myself from the term "Bowhunter", and usually try to steer clear of being associated with most folks that are "Bowhunters"....NOT because they kill animals with a Bow, but because of the Mindset, and Image that most of them around here present to the "General Public"...I'll leave that subject alone....L.O.L....Jim


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Harperman said:


> I got this book written by the late Al Henderson.. for Christmas from my Family....Along with Core Archery by Larry Wise....WOW!....The book by Al Henderson seems to be packed full of what I need to read, and utilize, to get my head right....Everything is written , and explained, in a "simple as dirt" style, and makes this book easy to read and understand....I just started devouring this book tonight, I'll digest it, and apply what I've gotten from it ASAP....Even though I've not read the book all the way through, what I have read makes me upset because I didn't get this book sooner....Jim


That is an excellent read Jim , also the book of Larrys has some very excellent thoughts/ideas as well


----------

